
What Are the Best Technology Advancements of 2015? Here's Our List - Oxydepth
http://stemmatch.net/blog/2015/december/28/best-technology-of-2015/
======
theseok
Definitely number 15. DJI Phantom baby!!

------
imamachine
Samsung Gear - Virtual Reality is my personal favorite. I love mine. I want
more VR in the future.

~~~
Oxydepth
My personal favorite actually isn't on the list. It encompasses quite a bit,
but to me it's everything we've accomplished in Machine Learning and Big Data
over the past year.

Now, I know this list is supposed to be for specific objects. So, if I had to
pick one from the list, it would be #13. Phero BB-8. Gotta love tiny Star Wars
Droids.

~~~
Oxydepth
That's not a bad goal. I want my own personal Codsworth.

------
Oxydepth
What are your favorite's that didn't make it to the list?

~~~
imamachine
mine that is not on the list would be all of the IoT advances and streaming
advances. I enjoy gaming and movie watching.

